# Thin doe, pot-bellied



## firecracker (May 10, 2012)

Hello. I am brand new to this forum have had my boers for about 3 months now. I have a doe, nursing 2 month-old kids. She seems a little thin and pot-bellied. Has a great appetite and normal pill poops. He neck is thin and I can see her bones along her back and tail area. I realize she has 2 kids on her, but I am used to boers looking "solid." I have treated her with Valbazin, as I feared worms. Any advice is greatly appreciated. :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

could be cocci making her thin but I have not seen that cause pot belly. How much does she weigh and how much Valbazen did you give her? just once?


----------



## firecracker (May 10, 2012)

She weighs appox. 75 lbs, gave her 3 cc this morning, and plan to this evening and tomorrow.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

generally I would say do valbazen 1cc per 10# but it can be given at 1cc per 25# if done 3 times in a row like you are doing. 
Hope that works for you!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

freedomstarfarm said:


> could be cocci making her thin but I have not seen that cause pot belly. How much does she weigh and how much Valbazen did you give her? just once?


Cocci will absolutely make them thin and many times give them a bloated looking belly.

To the op...your doe may be wormy, have a cocci issue going on, or something else. What's her diet like? How is her coat? Dull...rough...soft...shiny?

I'd get a fecal sample sent to the vet to have them check for worms and cocci and increase her feed intake probably.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

good to know that cocci can cause pot belly. I have never had a goat look like that and since I do my own fecals havent ever seen more then a few cocci. Thanks for the info Kylee.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with kw.... I know worms will make them have a pot belly, send it into the vet and they will tell you for sure what you have.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cocci does make a goat have the appearance of a ball with legs.... and they can have a cocci issue without the normal symptom of diarrhea as well.

Best to have a fecal checked just to see exactly what you are dealing with.


----------



## firecracker (May 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for the responses. I use medicated feed. Is that not enought to keep cocci at bay? Her coat is a little dull. Does cocci affect appetite? She hasn't lost that, loves to eat!! Any other symptoms of cocci and what is the best treatment?


----------



## shortysboers (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I am SO glad this post exsists! This just helped me determine what was wrong with a sickly kid!! THANK Y'ALL SO MUCH!! Now We can get him on the right track!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice, may be worms and/ or cocci.

Medicated feed doesn't always keep cocci at bay, especially if the goat doesn't eat recommend amount or the goat gets stressed enough to elevate cocci enough to explode.. 

Having a dull coat: she may be mineral deficient.
Does she have loose salt and minerals out free choice with copper and selenium in it?
Any fishtail look?


----------

